# Can I give him GasEx or Beano?



## emt1581 (Sep 5, 2008)

My pup is 8 months old. At night he passes out on the couch next to me. He usually lays with his head on the opposite arm of the couch. Guess we're that leaves his rear end? That's right. About two feet from my face.

While he's sleeping I frequently get nasty whiffs of his SBD's. When I try to fan them away he looks up at me as if to say "What?? I'm trying to sleep here!"...

Can I give him anything to chill out the gas?

Thanks!!

-Emt1581


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

Here is a list of safe things to give http://www.walkervalleyvet.com/otc-meds.htm

By the way, GAS-X was on the list of safe things to give. For a second opinion, check with your own vet as well as for dosing information. I just happened to google and found this one 

You may want to also inquire of your vet why your dog has such bad gas in case there are other issues going on.


----------



## emt1581 (Sep 5, 2008)

Well when he was very young he had no gas whatsoever which I thought was odd. I guess he's making up for it now.

Seriously though, I'll bring it up the next time I talk to the vet.

Thanks!

-Emt1581


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

Your welcome and I hope it helps out  or the root cause is determined. My doberman, as a child, used to have the worst! He could clear a room fast!


----------



## emt1581 (Sep 5, 2008)

What's wierd is it's only when he sleeps...

-Emt1581


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

Well, you know when I was in the USAF in boot camp, if you woke up in the middle of the night, it was not silent and deadly, it was loud as all get out! Where was the febreeze then? Body is probably more relaxed when sleeping. Too much fiber has been known to cause gas in humans.


----------



## emt1581 (Sep 5, 2008)

Speaking of loud...he's either pretty smart or uesless as a watchdog.

Here we go off topic!...

During the day, he hears a mouse fart and he's barking his head off. He sees someone walking and you'd think he's out for blood! Seriously, drooling, barking, teeth bared. Then when the person comes closer, he licks them...go figure!

Anyways, at night, he hears my fiancee walking around upstairs and sometimes his ears will turn but he doesn't do anything...other times, he doesn't even let on that he notices the floor boards creeking.

Thanks for the thoughts on the gas!

-Emt1581


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

I thought of something else as I am waking up this morning....you may also try him on the Activia for a couple of weeks. Maybe he needs some extra measure of good bacteria/priobotics? Couldn't hurt. I give Activia to my dogs when they come in from play really hard so as to counter any of the acid build up.


----------

